# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Κανονιοφόροι τύπου Asheville

## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το Ships Monthly Iουλίου η Κ/Φ ΤΟΛΜΗ Ρ229 (ex-USS GREEN BAY PG101) όταν παροπλιστεί θα πάει στην ομώνυμη πόλη στην λίμνη Μίτσιγκαν σαν πλωτό μουσείο.Υποθέτω ότι θα είναι από τα πλοία προς παροπλισμό λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης,γιά να έχει το περιοδικό αυτήν την πληροφορία.
Όχι ότι το σκάφος έγραψε κάποια ιδιαίτερη ιστορία στο Ελληνικό ΠΝ ώστε να το διατηρούσαμε εδώ αλλά κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ κ σε μερκές άλλες χώρες όπου υπάρχει η ανάλογη κουλτούρα κ φυσικά το χρήμα η κάθε πόλη ή ο κάθε σύλλογος βετεράνων διατηρεί κ συντηρεί το πλοίο που επιθυμεί. Έτσι μερικά πρώην Ελληνικά πολεμικά όπως ο ΑΕΤΟΣ,το ΣΥΡΟΣ (αύριο θα προστεθεί το ΤΟΛΜΗ) επιβιώνουν ευτυχώς έστω κ μακρυά μας στην πρώτη τους πατρίδα χάρη σε ανθρώπους που έχουν τους πόρους αλλά κ το μεράκι γιά κάτι τέτοιο.
Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί με την παράδοση αυτών των 2 κανονιοφόρων στην Ελλάδα αφαιρέθηκε ο αεριοστρόβιλος GE-1500 με τον οποίο έπιαναν 40 κόμβους ενώ με τις ντήζελ Cummins μόνο 16 απελπιστικά λίγους γιά αυτά τα σκάφη. Βέβαια πολύ αργότερα η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε με την τοποθέτηση των ΜΤU οπότε πιάνουν 21,5 κ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Η κανιονοφόρος Όρμη (P 230 - ex USS Beacon PGM-99) στο Αργοστόλι για την επέτειο των καταστροφικών σεισμών του 1953 (συγγνώμη που είναι στραβές, αλλά δεν έχω αυτή τη στιγμή στον παλιό υπολογιστή μου ένα πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνων. Ο κύριος υπολογιστής μου χάλασε ...):

HS Ormi (P 230)_12.08.13_A.jpg

HS Ormi (P 230)_12.08.13_B.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα φίλε Αppia που έλεγες ότι δεν σας έρχονται πολεμικά, ολόκληρη Κ/Φ έστειλαν :Fat: . Απορώ πως βρέθηκε εκεί. Μαζί με το αδελφό ΤΟΛΜΗ είναι μόνιμοι θαμώνες Ρόδου.Κάπου διάβασα όμως ότι είναι προς παροπλισμό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι εγώ έχω ανοίξει θέμα γιά τις Asheville κ παρακαλώ τους mods να μεταφερθούν τα posts εκεί.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βίκτωρα, μέχρι να μετακινήσουν οι διαχειριστές τα μηνύματά μας και τις φωτογραφίες στο δικό σου θέμα, ας απαντήσω εδώ. 
Ομολογώ, πως ξαφνιάστηκα πολύ που την είδα στο Αργοστόλι. Μάλιστα, αυτή η συγκεκριμένη πρέπει να ήρθε και τον Ιούλιο στη Σάμη για τους ιστιοπλοϊκούς αγώνες Ιονίου και μία εκ αυτών μας επισκέφτηκε και τον Απρίλιο. 
Δεν ξέρω πως και έτσι, πάντως χάρηκα πολύ που την είδα  :Smile:  Τα θεωρώ κομψά πλοία. 
Λες, να ανακάλυψαν το Ιόνιο εκ νέου στο ΓΕΝ;  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα, μέχρι να μετακινήσουν οι διαχειριστές τα μηνύματά μας και τις φωτογραφίες στο δικό σου θέμα, ας απαντήσω εδώ. 
> Ομολογώ, πως ξαφνιάστηκα πολύ που την είδα στο Αργοστόλι. Μάλιστα, αυτή η συγκεκριμένη πρέπει να ήρθε και τον Ιούλιο στη Σάμη για τους ιστιοπλοϊκούς αγώνες Ιονίου και μία εκ αυτών μας επισκέφτηκε και τον Απρίλιο. 
> Δεν ξέρω πως και έτσι, πάντως χάρηκα πολύ που την είδα  Τα θεωρώ κομψά πλοία. 
> Λες, να ανακάλυψαν το Ιόνιο εκ νέου στο ΓΕΝ;


Γιά να τις είδατε στο νησί σου, σκέπτομαι ότι μπορεί να ήταν από/προς Κέρκυρα (οι φίλοι Κερκυραίοι ας μας πουν σχετικά) όπου κάποτε πήγαινε τορπιλάκατος κλάσης Jaguar ή ναρκαλιευτικό. Τέτοια σκάφη δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στο ΠΝ.
Όπως θα διάβασες παραπάνω αυτές οι Κ/Φ είναι στα τελευταία τους,οπότε τις στέλνουν στο Ιόνιο.
"Εκ αυτών"... όταν ακολουθεί φωνήεν το εκ γίνεται εξ δλδ  "Εξ αυτών". Χωρίς παρεξήγηση νομίζω.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καμία παρεξήγηση Βίκτωρα. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xθες των Θεοφανείων το ΠΝ πρωτοτύπησε στον Πειραιά.Αυτή την φορά το γνωστό "Π" σχηματίστηκε με τις K/Φ ΟΡΜΗ κ ΤΟΛΜΗ εκατέρωθεν κ το ΝΘΗ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ κάθετα σε αυτές.Μάλλον λόγοι οικονομίας.
Ήταν ευκαιρία να τις δούμε κ εμείς από κοντά αφού αυτά τα καραβάκια είναι μόνιμοι θαμώνες Δωδ/νήσων.

----------


## sv1xv

> Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί με την παράδοση αυτών των 2 κανονιοφόρων στην Ελλάδα αφαιρέθηκε ο αεριοστρόβιλος GE-1500 με τον οποίο έπιαναν 40 κόμβους


Και συ Βρούτε? Να δούμε αν μπορεί κανείς να μας απαντήσει μετά από τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## manolis2

Ο αεριοστρόβιλος GE-1500 των Asheville, οπως και οι περισσοτεροι ναυτικοι αεριοστροβιλοι, προερχοταν απο μετατροπη κινητηρα αεροσκαφους. Στην προκειμενη περιπτωση, του τουρμποτζετ J-79 που κινουσε τα F-4 PHANTOM. Δεδομενου οτι το Φαντομ ηταν ακομη σε ευρεια χρηση τη δεκαετια του '70 που απουρθηκαν οι Asheville απο το αμερ. ναυτικο, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι οταν τα πλοια επιασαν ντοκο μονιμα, οι GE-1500 πηγαν για ανταλλακτικα. Και μαλιστα γρηγορα, γιατι οι  αεριοστροβιλοι εχουν προβλημα αν ερθουν σε επαφη μετην αρμυρα της θαλασσας. Αν σκεφτουμε ομως οτι οι τουρκοι πηραν το '73 δυο ενεργες Asheville (hot transfer) απο τους αμερικανους με τους GE-1500 φορεμενους, το πραγματικο ερωτημα ειναι γιατι τα πηραμε εμεις 15 χρονια μετα τον παροπλισμο τους και οχι αμέσως , οταν -οπως ακουγοταν- μας προσφερθηκαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μαλιστα γρηγορα, γιατι οι  αεριοστροβιλοι εχουν προβλημα αν ερθουν σε επαφη μετην αρμυρα της θαλασσας.
> 
>  το πραγματικο ερωτημα ειναι γιατι τα πηραμε εμεις 15 χρονια μετα τον παροπλισμο τους και οχι αμέσως , οταν -οπως ακουγοταν- μας προσφερθηκαν.


Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό γιά μαριναρισμένους αεριοστροβίλους.

Γιά άγνωστο λόγο εκκρεμούσε η μεταβίβαση κ μάλιστα σε διεθνείς ετήσιες εκδόσεις φαίνονταν στη δύναμη του ΠΝ φυσικά χωρίς όνομα...

----------


## manolis2

ΟΚ, δεν ειμαι ειδικος, μου εχουν πει οτι σε μικρα καραβια και ταχυπλοα εχουν προβλημα οξειδωσης τα πτερυγια του στροβιλου. Ισως αυτο δεν ισχυει σε μεγαλα καραβια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Κ/Φ ΟΡΜΗ (Ρ 230) 
Ρόδος 2017

DSCN7441.JPG

----------


## Joyrider

Όπως έχω συζητήσει με τον φίλο Βίκτωρα παλαιότερα, το απολυτήριό μου το Φεβρουάριο του 1992 το πήρα από την Κ/Φ Ορμή αφού δυο μήνες πριν απολυθώ με στείλανε από το Α/Τ Νέαρχος. Την είχα βρει στην ΥΝΤΕΛ στη Λέρο, και μετά από κάμποσες περιπολίες Ξιφίας σε Πάτμο Λειψούς και Κω, γυρίσαμε στην Αμφιάλη και σε μερικές μέρες απολύθηκα. Την ημέρα που απολύθηκα θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία τον Κυβερνήτη, Πλωτάρχη τότε Γκιόκα, να μου δίνει δώρο τον θυρεό του πλοίου για να τους θυμάμαι. Επίσης θυμάμαι τις ωραίες στιγμές που είχαμε περάσει στα μπουζούκια στην Κω με τον Β' μηχανικό αρχικελευστή Γ. Τσάτσο, που έχουμε παραμείνει φίλοι από τότε και έχουμε συχνή επικοινωνία στο φατσομπούκι. Θυμάμαι σαν τώρα, τις κουρασμένες Cummins που είχε για κύριες μηχανές και τις χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Αμερικανοί για κινήσεις στα λιμάνια όταν δεν δούλευε ο αεριοστρόβιλος, αργότερα έμαθα πως τις αντικατέστησαν με MTU. Ο χώρος του αεριοστροβίλου είχε γίνει ενδιαιτήσεις και τραπεζαρία ναυτών.

Ο Θυρεός που ακόμα έχω στο γραφείο μου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στο fb πρώην κυβερνήτης έγραψε ότι το ΟΡΜΗ παροπλίστηκε πέρσι.Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος περισσότερα όπως κ γιά το ΤΟΛΜΗ ας μας πει.

----------

